# Bellator FC 57: Saunders vs Lima



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 57
Date: Nov 12, 2011
Location: Rama, Ontario, Canada
Venue: Casino Rama
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com











> Douglas Lima vs. Ben Saunders (welterweight tourney finale)
> Alexander Shlemenko vs. Vitor Vianna (middleweight tournament final)
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Doug Evans*
> John Hawk vs. Roger Hollett












> Carina Damm (17-8 MMA, 0-0 BFC) will not compete at next week's Bellator 57 event.
> 
> The Brazilian contender was expected to face Bellator Fighting Championships female champion Zoila Gurgel (11-1 MMA, 5-0 BFC) in a non-title affair, but with Gurgel forced to withdraw in favor of surgery, Damm has been pulled as well.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25942/with-zoila-gurgel-hurt-carina-damm-scratched-from-bellator-57.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope this is better then the all time low two weeks ago. Something tells me that Bellator may have to head to Spike sooner then possible. If they keep going they'll hit bottom.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I hope this is better then the all time low two weeks ago. Something tells me that Bellator may have to head to Spike sooner then possible. If they keep going they'll hit bottom.


They need to go back to running multiple tournaments at the same time, things get way to thin with just one weight class once you reach the semis. Stick with one weight class per event for the opening round and then mix them up as you hit the semis and finals.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought that's what they're doing right now. But the question is do they go beyond five tournaments a season. That's a legit question.


----------



## beezer (Apr 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought that's what they're doing right now. But the question is do they go beyond five tournaments a season. That's a legit question.


Yeah I didn't think they used to drag it out as much with only 2 semis per event but I had a look and it has always been like that. Maybe the super fights used to be more interesting, M'Pumbu and Askren hasn't exactly done it for me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

M'Pumbu demonstrated why promotions should never put on non-title fights with their champions. This time Bellator lost the gamble and their champion lost. Askren was actually defending his title.


----------

